# NEED HELP! polaris ranger/boss vxt ?'s



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, so the company that I sub my equipment out to asked me to set up a sidewalk machine at the beginning of the season. I was happy to do so. I found a 2010 polaris ranger xp800 and equipped it with a fully enclosed hard cab with heat and a brand new boss vxt on the front. This is a sweet machine! When it is working right! So here is the problem. After continuous use of maybe 9 hours or so the plow completely drains the batteries. I went with the dual battery upgrade as was recommended. As you all know our shifts don't always end at or before the 9 hours mark so you can see how this is frustrating and costing me money!!!!!!! I contacted boss about the problem and they seem to think its a issue I need to take up with polaris. I'm currently doing that as well. Any input would be great. Thanks, Casey


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe add a Deep cell marine battery and have that on a trickle charger when not in use and then boosting your 12volt system with that. Just a thought. you can put them in the box for the extra weight.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

"fully enclosed hard cab with heat"

Assuming it's a battery-powered heater, that could be your problem, or a major contributor.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

wiper, heater, blower fan, plow, lights. thats a lot of juce plus the plow! can you upgrade to a larger alternator? Have you put a multi-meter on the accessories to see if they are all drawing the correct voltage?

or trade it off for a Kubota


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the input guys! I assesed the situation and made some calls to both boss and polaris and through those call I made the decision that the dealer that I bought it from didn't know what they were doing when they set everything up. I was told this machine should be able to run non stop for as long as it needed just like a truck. So I made a call to another dealer a bit further away and liked what they had to say. Took it up there and the head tech had the problem figured out in about 5 min! The first dealer had severly screwed up the electrical hookups when they set it up. Some how had it hooked up so that it would run off of the second battery and somehow never take a charge. I had to invest in another new battery due to the fact that the other battery had been drained to nothing twice. Works great now!!!! Casey


----------

